# fur-like algae



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been having many different colors of algae start to grow on my rocks, I have yellow like, blue, green , turquoise, and even red It is Fur like. What should I do about this? Do I need to git rid of it? I have a few hermit crabs and Snails but I am not sure if I should buy more crabs to get the this off of my rocks or what? Let me know please

Thanx


----------

